# Wood Stacking Art



## begreen (Oct 14, 2012)

I can only wistfully look at these beautiful creations. If my stacks don't collapse in a year or two, I consider the job well done. These folks take it to a new height. Click to enlarge image.



http://ow.ly/ekFd6


http://inhabitat.com/modern-log-cabin-hidden-in-a-stack-of-wood/


http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/gyula-varnai-now-i-know



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Classic Alastair Heseltine - http://www.alastairheseltine.com/


----------



## NickDL (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, they are pretty cool.


----------



## corey21 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice stacks.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Oct 14, 2012)

nice....but those folks obviously have too little to do (lol). i find it hard finding enough time to pile it, let alone sculpt it. like begreen, if my pile lasts a season or two, i consider it a pile well stacked.

cass


----------



## Thistle (Oct 14, 2012)

Very cool. Remember seeing the last pic several years back,but the others are new to me.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 14, 2012)

I recall seeing the blind and that last one but the other two are new. Some fantastic art there! I've thought about doing something like this before but so far, fortunately, it has been only a thought. Another thought would be to create a maze.


----------



## andybaker (Oct 14, 2012)

It seems almost a crime to pull a stack like that apart and ruin the art.  I couldn't do it.  Now the little building, that is way cool.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Chopernator (Oct 15, 2012)

Impressive  Too much time on their hands...."Too much time on my hands........."song...


----------



## geoff1969 (Oct 15, 2012)

wow , that owl in the first photo = would be a shame to pull that stack apart and burn it ,,


----------



## CageMaster (Oct 15, 2012)

some serious talent there


----------



## ScotO (Oct 15, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I've thought about doing something like this before but so far, fortunately, it has been only a thought. Another thought would be to create a maze.



We all know that you've got enough wood to build a heck of a maze, Dennis!


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 15, 2012)

Some new cool photos . . . thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice to see some new ones.


----------

